# McDonough, GA - ID#2/14-538 B/T Female "Sheena"



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | McDonough, GA | Sheena

Sully and Sheena came from the same address, we have no idea why their family has not come to look for them. We would LOVE to see rescue get these gorgeous regal dogs out of here!!! (770) 288-PETS. My I.D. #2/14-538 please refer to this number when inquiring about me. Lost and stray animals are held at the Henry County Animal Care and Control Shelter for four (4) calendar days (excluding Sundays and county holidays) in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim them. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows.

*Henry County Animal Shelter* 
527 Hamption Street 
McDonough, GA 30253
Phone: 770-288-PETS(7387)


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Look at that perky cutie! Lovely girl - fingers crossed she and Sully will be reclaimed.
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*We currently have 3 gorgeous purebred GSD's impounded at HCACC. Sully and Sheena came in together from the same address, they love each other but must be housed separately here due to our limited run space.*

*Sasha ID# 2/10-521 is a young wonderful girl who is extremely smart and obedient. *

*Sully ID# 2/14-537 is middle aged neutered boy, he is HUGE and underweight, he is suffering from what looks like flea allergy. He is EXTRA sweet and loving! Just an amazing dog!*

*Sheena ID# 2/14-538 came in with Sully, she is a robust full figured big girl who is bouncy and so very loving. She is just fabulous and we sure hope she and Sully can be reunited in rescue!*

*Please let us know if any of you can help!*


***Please Note; When forwarding, crossposting, or re-posting I ask that you leave this message intact exactly as it was written by me. I do not give permission to post my message, part of my message, or my photographs on Craig's List or FACEBOOK. Thank you for your help and support, and for respecting my wishes.***

*Betsy Merchant~*
*We are very rescue friendly and are more than happy to work with any rescue group as long as the group has a valid Georgia Department of Agriculture license! Any rescue group, whether in or out of state, that takes pets from Georgia shelters, is required, by Georgia law, to have a rescue license issued by the Georgia Department of Agriculture's Animal Protection Division. Having tax exempt status is not the same as a license. For more information on obtaining a license, please call (404) 656-4914. 
*

*Contact: *
*[email protected]*



*Henry County Animal Care and Control* 

527 Hampton Street 

McDonough, Georgia 30253 

*(770) 288-7401* 

*http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA67.html* 



*Our Hours:* 

*Monday-Friday: 9 am-4:30 pm* 

*Saturday: 9 am-1 pm* 

*Sunday: Closed* 

*County Observed Holidays: Closed* 

*The shelter is located at 527 Hampton Street in McDonough. We are located south of Atlanta off I-75. Take exit 218 and head east on 20/81 toward McDonough. Our address is 527 Hwy 20/81 East.* 

*For all other information regarding ordinances, county codes, and other functions of Henry County Animal Care and Control please visit www.hcacc.org* 









​


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

adopted


----------

